# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avataaars, sketch library to create avatar illustrations

## Airicist

Developer - Pablo Stanley

avataaars.com

----------


## Airicist

Avataaars – a sketch library to create avatar illustrations

Published on Nov 14, 2017




> A Sketch library to create avatar illustrations. I’m calling it Avataaars (the domain for avatars with a single “a” wasn’t available, lol.)
> 
> You can mix & match hairstyles, accessories, clothing, eye expressions, mouths, skin color, and even graphics on t-shirts. Use it freely for your personal or commercial projects.
> 
> ABOUT LIBRARIES
> In case you don’t know, libraries are just a Sketch document with lots of symbols that you can use in multiple files. Once you download the file do the following:
>     •     Go to menu “Sketch / Preferences.” or ⌘ + ,
>     •     Select the “Libraries” tab.
>     •     Click “Add Library”
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Bottts – sketch app library

Published on Apr 11, 2018




> Get Bottts on PH: https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bottts
> 
> Bottts is a free Sketch App library to Mix and Match Robot Avatars using nested symbols. Combine frames, antennas, sensors, accessories, and colors.

----------

